

Bug Prediction at Google (2011) - vmorgulis
http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/2011/12/bug-prediction-at-google.html

======
harryjo
This was abandoned by Google shortly after launch.

Several previous discussions: [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bug-prediction-
at-google.html&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bug-prediction-at-
google.html&dateRange=all)

~~~
thrownaway2424
An unmentioned reason why this didn't work overly well is some people and
teams use a "bug-fixing commit" to resolve a feature request, which unfairly
marks actively developed code as dangerous. Disorganized teams who didn't
track feature developments with bugs didn't get that penalty.

------
amelius
> In fact, as previously noted, 50% of the Google code base changes every
> month.

Is this because 50% of the code base is new projects? Is Google growing
exponentially that fast?

~~~
vmorgulis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3411134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3411134)

I think it is per file. 50 % of source files (not sure).

